# coil repair



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

*more*


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

What did you use to repair those splits? And where do I get one of those bongs in your avatar :laughing:.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Braze them up. We're using sil fos 15 right now, works real well.

Bong? What's a bong?:whistling2::laughing: That's a 3 outlet pyrex tokemaster:thumbsup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Why are you brazing that old coil? it looks like it's on it's last leg if it's got that many pin holes. How did you end up with that split? Is it a hydronic coil that froze?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Protech said:


> Why are you brazing that old coil? it looks like it's on it's last leg if it's got that many pin holes. How did you end up with that split? Is it a hydronic coil that froze?


 Those are 2 different coils. One is hwh, and the other is chilled water. Those aren't pinholes, all the repairs were splits due to freezing. We fix them because we can, and it's easy. One froze cause a damper stuck open, and the other was cause we lost steam.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

We patch them all the time as well


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

When I first came to Idaho, I worked for a state hospital here. We were always repairing coils. Lots of heating and cooling units to take care of, including high pressure steam.


----------



## jackel (Jun 3, 2009)

what are these coils from ? one looks like a radiator of some sort and i cant make out the other one both look like they needed a bit of attention


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

jackel said:


> what are these coils from ? one looks like a radiator of some sort and i cant make out the other one both look like they needed a bit of attention


See post #8
What plumbing code are you under?


----------

